# Solved: PSP wi fi internet not working says " connection point timed out"



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

on my psp when i go on the internet it won't let me go to any of the websites saying connection point has timed out (something like that).


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

it sounds like ur psp isnt connected to ur wireless router correctly...make sure the firewall in the router isnt blocking the psps ip address


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

how do I check?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

What kind of Wirless router do you have? You might have to go to configuration on your computer and see if the wirless security is on. If it is that means you have to put in a key code on the psp when it asks you too. It should say in your configuration what the key code is. The security might be wep or somthing.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh good point...try settin up the psp correctly with the wep key from your router....then if that doesnt work or if u have already done that...u shud log into your router on ur computer, so find out the routers ip address, typically it shud be in the paper work that came with the router, and then type it into the address bar on ur web browser, or try http://home...then make sure the psp is visable in the router and is allowed...


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

With my router all i had to do is turn the wirless security off. But that means people can get into your wirless.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

well yeh..turn ur WEP bac on...it stops alot of other trouble too...like hackers, phishers and malware....jus add the key into ur psp...


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

how do i check my WEP key?


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Go to the configuration page of your modem (You use ur computer do that you know)


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

or..if it is a router from BT or another ISP it will be on the back of your router, cos if its not then you would have had to have set the WEP urself...ie, you would know where the WEP is


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

ok i will try that


----------



## liam251 (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks it works now


----------

